# Nexnet - Mahnung von angeblicher Verbindung vor 1 J. u. 10 M



## mindhood (4 Mai 2005)

Hallo an Alle!

Habe ein wahrscheinlich eher kleines Problem mit nexnet. So ist mir doch Gestern (3.5.05) eine Mahnung von besagter Firma in den Briefkasten geflogen. So weit nichts ungewöhnliches von nexnet. 
Nun meine Frage: 
Der Betrag beträgt gerade mal 2.68 eur (1.48 Verbindung über BT und 1.20 Mahngebühren). Die Verbindung soll laut nexnet am 28.7.2003 aufgebaut worden sein. 
Ich selbst kann aber keine Rechnungen von der Telekom finden, nach 1 Jahr und 10 Monaten. 
Inwiefern muss ich auf die Mahnung reagieren. 

Hatte im Frühjahr 2003 schon mal Probleme mit Nexnet. Mit dem ganzen Service von SAF und Seiler & Kollegen. Konnte dieses aber einfach aussitzen :-?

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen wie ich mich nun verhalten soll. 
Vielen Dank schon mal an Alle im voraus.

m.h.


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: Nexnet - Mahnung von angeblicher Verbindung vor 1 J. u.*



			
				mindhood schrieb:
			
		

> 1.48 Verbindung über BT


Bei dem Forderungsgegenstand ist es schade um´s Porto und was einmal funktioniert hat, könnte auch beim zweiten Mal gut gehen. 





			
				mindhood schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte dieses aber einfach aussitzen.


Allerding könnte man mit einem ordentlichen Widerspruch an Nexnet auch gleich mal nachfragen, um was es überhaupt geht (Mehrwertnummer oder call by call), sofern das nicht schon in der Mahnung drin steht.


----------



## mindhood (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: Nexnet - Mahnung von angeblicher Verbindung vor 1 J. u.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> mindhood schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist eigendlich auch mein Gedanke gewesen :holy: 


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> mindhood schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann es dadurch zu unterschiedlicher Behandlung kommen? Auf der Mahnung steht eben nur "[...] genutzen Telefonverbindungen (Call-by-Call, Auskunft, Internet, Mehrwertdienste) anderer Anbieter sind noch nicht beglichen. [...]"

Gruß, m.h.


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: Nexnet - Mahnung von angeblicher Verbindung vor 1 J. u.*



			
				mindhood schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es dadurch zu unterschiedlicher Behandlung kommen?


Glaube ich nicht, bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie das mit den erhöhten Bearbeitungskosten ausgeht wenn sich letztlich herausstellt, dass z. B. ein call-by-call-Gespräch nachweislich geführt worden ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Mai 2005)

In solchen Fällen gerne genommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## mindhood (4 Mai 2005)

*Mein Problem sind die fast 2 Jahre.*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


Kann ich nach fast 2 Jahren noch bei der Telekom einen Verbindungsnachweis bekommen? 
Na, ich werde erstmal einen Widerspruch einlegen. Hier im Forum sind einige Vorlagen die muss ich mir nochmal zur gemüte führen.


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2005)

*Re: Mein Problem sind die fast 2 Jahre.*



			
				mindhood schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nach fast 2 Jahren noch bei der Telekom einen Verbindungsnachweis bekommen?


Wenn Du damals keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis beauftragt hattest, halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Daten bei der T-Com noch verfügbar sind.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2005)

*Re: Mein Problem sind die fast 2 Jahre.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du damals keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis beauftragt hattest, halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Daten bei der T-Com noch verfügbar sind.


Also den hatte ich. Aber nach der Zeit hoffe ich dass die Telekom noch meine Daten überhaupt noch hat


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Mai 2005)

*Re: Mein Problem sind die fast 2 Jahre.*



			
				mindhood schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nexnet will jetzt Geld. Also muss sie jetzt belegen, dass sie einen Anspruch hat. Zu Zwecken der Abrechnung dürfen die Daten auch gespeichert werden. Es geht nicht um die Daten der T-Com, es geht um Daten und Einzelverbindungnachweis der nexnet.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

habe heute auch eine Mahnung von Nexnet bekommen. Es geht um Call by Call via telegate.

Das angemahnte Gespräch soll vor fast zwei Jahren gewesen sein.

Auf der Mahnung ist aber nichts genaues ersichtlich. Dort steht nur das das telegate war und die Summe.

Auf der Nexnet - Homepage steht man soll bei Unklarheiten von seinem Telekommunkationsanbieter nochmal eine Kopie der Rechnung anfordern.

Das habe ich auch versucht, bei der Telekom angerufen... Aber die sagen die haben die Rechnung auch nicht mehr (bin seit ca. 1,5 Jahren kein Telekom Kunde mehr.) Das Problem mit Nexnet kannten die aber auch schon!

So und nun?? Einfach bezahlen?? Vielleicht ist das ja ein Irrtum von seiten Nexnet ?

Ich kann das so jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. Und die nexnet Hotline will ich auch nicht anrufen, das kostet mich ja schon wieder Geld.

Ich warte einfach mal ab.....

Gruss Andre


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

Andre schrieb:
			
		

> So und nun?





			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> nexnet will jetzt Geld. Also muss sie jetzt belegen, dass sie einen Anspruch hat.


----------



## AW312 (7 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Das habe ich auch versucht, bei der Telekom angerufen... Aber die sagen die haben die Rechnung auch nicht mehr (bin seit ca. 1,5 Jahren kein Telekom Kunde mehr.) Das Problem mit Nexnet kannten die aber auch schon!



Auch dann liegen aber Deine Rechnungen noch vor, wenn auch nicht der normalen Hotline.


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

AW312 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch dann liegen aber Deine Rechnungen noch vor, wenn auch nicht der normalen Hotline.




Die Rechnungen ja (10 Jahre Aufbewahrungspflicht) aber ob das auch für den EVN gilt? Hattest Du, Andre, damals bei der T-Com überhaupt einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis beauftragt? Wenn nicht, sind bei der T-Com auch keine Einzelverbindungen mehr gespeichert. Da das aber eine Leistung der Telegate war, sollten dort die Daten verfügbar sein, jedoch auch nur dann, wenn es bei der T-Com einen EVN gab - mit der T-Com selbst hat das allerdings mMn nichts mehr zu tun.

Aber mal ´ne andere Frage an Andre: hast Du damals, zu Zeiten als Telekomkunde, mit Telegate call by call telefoniert oder deren Auskunftsdienste genutzt? Es kann doch gut möglich sein, dass Deine Kündigung bei der Telekom bereits durch war und die Telegate eine Nachforderung nicht mehr einlösen konnte - die Leistung des anderen Anbieters also von der Telekom an diesen zurück gewiesen wurde. Vom zeitlichen Ablauf her kommt das doch hin, oder!? Nachforderungen anderer Anbieter wurden vor 1,5 Jahren regelmäßig ein paar Monate verschleppt - heute klappt das besser.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Mai 2005)

Blick ins Gesetz erhöht die Rechtskenntniss:



			
				§ 16 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Erhebt der Kunde bei Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist.
> 
> (2) Soweit aus technischen Gründen oder auf Wunsch des Kunden keine Verbindungsdaten gespeichert oder gespeicherte Verbindungsdaten auf Wunsch des Kunden oder auf Grund rechtlicher Verpflichtung gelöscht wurden, trifft den Anbieter keine Nachweispflicht für die Einzelverbindungen, wenn der Kunde in der Rechnung auf die nach den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen geltenden Fristen für die Löschung gespeicherter Verbindungsdaten in drucktechnisch deutlich gestalteter Form hingewiesen wurde. Soweit eine Speicherung aus technischen Gründen nicht erfolgt, entfällt die Nachweispflicht, wenn der Kunde vor der Rechnungserteilung auf diese Beschränkung der Möglichkeiten des Anschlusses in drucktechnisch deutlich gestalteter Form hingewiesen wurde.
> 
> (3) Dem Anbieter obliegt der Nachweis, die Leistung bis zu der Schnittstelle, an der der allgemeine Netzzugang dem Kunden bereitgestellt wird, technisch einwandfrei erbracht und richtig berechnet zu haben. Ergibt die technische Prüfung Mängel, die die beanstandete Entgeltermittlung beeinflußt haben könnten, wird widerleglich vermutet, daß die Verbindungsentgelte des Anbieters unrichtig ermittelt sind. Ist der Nachweis erbracht, daß der Netzzugang in vom Kunden nicht zu vertretendem Umfang genutzt wurde, oder rechtfertigen Tatsachen die Annahme, daß die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen zurückzuführen ist, ist der Anbieter nicht berechtigt, die betreffenden Verbindungsentgelte vom Kunden zu fordern.



Quelle: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html


Das steht nichts von Zeiträumen. Also wer eine Rechnung erstellt, muss bei Einwendungen belegen, dass die Leistung erbracht wurde.


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2005)

... und das ist hier Nexnet für Telegate.

@ Der Jurist

der Sinn in meinem Beitrag stammt daher, da Andre sich erstmal bei der T-Com kundig machte...


			
				Andre schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich auch versucht, bei der Telekom angerufen...


...und...





			
				AW312 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch dann liegen aber Deine Rechnungen noch vor, wenn auch nicht der normalen Hotline.


...ihn damit (sinnloser Weise) auch noch ermutigen wollte.

Die generelle Aufbewahrungsfrist von Rechnungen leite ich übrigens aus den üblichen Vorgaben für Gewerbetreibende und Unternehmen ab.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2009)

*AW: Nexnet - Mahnung von angeblicher Verbindung vor 1 J. u. 10 M*

Hallöchen in die Runde, 

Ich habe heute von der guten Firma Nexnet ein schreiben bekommen über 2,34€ nicht zu vergessen die Mahngebühren über 4,00€ (nur hatte ich vorher kein Schreiben erhalten).
Ich soll für etwas bezahlen was ich nicht Nachvollziehen kann auf meiner Telekomrechnung ist auch nichts über einen Fremdanbieter zu sehen und wie schön die es Deklariert haben haben " Deutsche Telekom und Marketing Service" aber das beste es ist nun schon das 3 mal das ich mit den Hanseln zu tun habe vor nicht all zu langer Zeit riefen die ständig an natürlich mit unterdrückter Nummer und erklärten mir ich hätte zu für mich unmöglichen Zeiten telefoniert,was nicht möglich sein kann da ich Berufstätig bin und zu dieser Zeit keiner im Haus war,jetzt geht das ganze via Post los. Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben dagegen vorzugehen. Es gibt bestimmt viele die denken hach den kleinen Pfenningbetrag zahlen wir mal eben nur keinen Ärger,aber wenn das viele Tausende machen lohnt sich das ganze sicher....
Wenn das Otto normal machen würde,stände die Polizei in der Tür und würde gegen Betrug ermitteln,die sollen sich ne gescheide Arbeit suchen und keine Bettelbriefe versenden...!!!


Grüßle ....


----------

